# Burglary,  vandalism, bikes gone!!



## jd56 (May 10, 2013)

So I get home to prep for the Eden show this weekend and find that the lakefront waters edge fence has been moved. Strange .....I just propped a piece of wood on that gate a couple of nights ago as the dog wants to chase the newborn geese and thereis a nested family over there.
Well then I noticed some of my bike parts in the neighbors yard. Further into the yard I find a bunch of tools in the corner of the yard.
Further into the yard I find my pristine Silver King's
rear fender assy in the bushes. 
3 bikes (55 yellow painted Columbia, 51 green Panther and 61 Jaguar) near the neighbors house. My Rocket Jet fender light, Schwinn headlight, columbia truss bars, now damaged Columbia headbadge, also foumd in the bushes as well as two of my cans of black rustoleum paint, empty.
Wrenches, screwdrivers etc....strewn about their yard.
To not only find the yellow columbia had been painted gloss black but the rest of the Sliver King is no where to be found.
2 fishing rod combos and fishing tackle gone.
The nerve. The  87 yr old grandmother of the 4 kids denies that her crazy grandkids did it.
Called the police and was up till 1 am watching them do fingerprinting.
One fricking print is all they could lift. Black finger print Carbon dust everywhere!!!! I cried as the CSI fingerprinter experted dusted my bikes ( most of my still stored ones). That stuff just wont come off!!! What a mess.
2am the police are back with the Silver Jet and the prized bike's perfect front fender ornament is still there!! Thank the lord for that.
Havent had a chance to look at the inventory yet to see what else is missing.
The thief was a 19 yr old young man. Had apparently rode the bike back to the house to deliver it to the police 
 or just return it or ????, as one of the neighbor kids found out (or knew) who had broken into my shop. Called the jerk and told him to bring my stuff back.

Im relieved and yet feel violated and untrusting today.

Painted my wifes yellow Columbia????? Broke down my wifes Silver King, Im passed pissed but have some releif this morning.
The Eden show will be a challenge this weekend to say the least.
But seeing trusting friends will help me heal I think.
I guess the lack of compassion I felt from the police as I whimpered and sobbed over my disbelief and dismay that my shop was broke into and the realization that mh babies were to be left in the bushes until the forensic police showed just tire me up.
When I saw the officer clutching my my missing prized Silver King, all I cojld was grab it and caress it and hug it.....what a sight that must have been. But my baby was back. No longer a pristine almost perfect collectable but back in my arms none the less.

Here is what I found next door.




 









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wspeid (May 10, 2013)

J.D. 

That's awfully upsetting, doubly so since you're a neighbor.  This is why I make sure to always keep my garage closed up, chain my bikes up inside and keep the Dayton inside.  It wouldn't stop someone hell bent on either vandalizing things or stealing something if they really want to, but this kind of thing just makes me feel sick.

Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 10, 2013)

wspeid said:


> J.D.
> 
> That's awfully upsetting, doubly so since you're a neighbor.  This is why I make sure to always keep my garage closed up, chain my bikes up inside and keep the Dayton inside.  It would stop someone hell bent on either vandalizing things or stealing something if they really want to, but this kind of thing just makes me feel sick.
> 
> Sorry this happened to you.




Wtf!!?... Hang em!!! Fyi im still looking for my 41 AC .!.. Prob a neighbor too.. Glad another kid stepped up!.. Good karma jd


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear of this. How can people do this kind of thing? Just awful. Sorry for you, bri.


----------



## JOEL (May 10, 2013)

Sue him for damages.


----------



## filmonger (May 10, 2013)

*RE: Lucky*

Nice to see you got most of it back.....


----------



## Iverider (May 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear about this but glad you got most of your stuff back.


----------



## pelletman (May 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear about this too.  We all need to remember they are only bikes though.  Nobody is hurt..


----------



## jd56 (May 10, 2013)

*Violated....but, blessed*

You know, I have read about these issues here on the Cabe, of someone realizing their collectable is missing, stolen or vandalized. But, it always happens to the other guys. In a neighborhood where the thief poisons the dog or worse, like enters the house while the family is sleeping.
I live in a neighborhood where doors aren't always locked, or least not all of them.

I did get most of the stuff back. sure they were in pieces and damaged. replacement parts will be needed. Mainly hardware which is hard to match.

But, when the detective rolled up to the house with my prized Silver King (rear rack removed), and I broke down a cried. That had to be a sight for sore eyes....an over the top middle aged man crying over seeing a bicycle returned. The cops thought I had been drinking, and I had!!

The wife was upset as well....if not just for me and my anguish and anxiety I was feeling but, it was her bikes that were taken.
55 3 Star Columbia, 51 twotone green Panther, 64 (like new, or was) Monark Silver King
By the way, the Silver King was to be my only entry at the Eden Swapmeet this weekend. And a sure winner, well in mind anyway.

But, to rattle can my 55 yellow Columbia BLACK. Rip the trussrods (that I was desperately trying to locate, with success recently), pry the headbadge from the headtube with a screwdriver, was just too much for me.
Looked at it this morning and see that the silly head only painted one side of the bike....at least he could have painted the whole bike....damnit!

Thanks for the hugs guys and yes the shop is double locked now....not that would deter anyone who really needed to get in there.

Check out the talented paint job.









But at least shes back. Ruined the seat!!!!. Dented the fenders!!!! Ripped the Monark emblem off the tank....why????


----------



## jd56 (May 10, 2013)

*Not yet!!*



pelletman said:


> Sorry to hear about this too.  We all need to remember they are only bikes though.  Nobody is hurt..




Not yet!!!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 10, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Not yet!!!!!!




What did he do with the rest??... What kind of paint job is that?.. That's pure vandalism!


----------



## jd56 (May 10, 2013)

*Small claims court....what will that get me....frustrated I'll bet*



JOEL said:


> Sue him for damages.




Turns out the bike was returned to the cops by a friend of the culprit, said it was given to him???
Trust me there will be reprecussions. 
It's going to take me a while to calm down and count my lucky stars it wasn't worse or someone did get hurt.
A vendeta is not my why..."Vengence is mine sayeth the LORD" is hard to swallow right now.


----------



## jd56 (May 10, 2013)

Fatbar....don't know yet, as to the extent of damages or even done a full inventory. So much was in there at the time, many items were out in the open and with my recent fevor to collect so many smalls, it's just hard to tell what was taken.
The hardware for the bikes is what is going to be hard to replace. And that is minimal costs, but, a challenge to find.

I am greatful though and was very pleased to find the prized Rocket Jet fender light not damaged, just painted black too. That should be salvagable and restorable.

I just got lucky with all this at this point.....See I Can Calm Down a little....take some time to get over it all though.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 10, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Not yet!!!!!!




Is there some hate towards you from this guy in the past.?.. I wonder how he knew what was in your shop!?... Why would he rip the truss rods off and spread your stuff across the yard like an ass!!?.. Was he high? Wonder what color my bike is now ?.. Tweaker black I assume.. Prob down in Tijuana... Ug now im upset again!  Jd use graffiti remover asap on the Columbia.. Ace hardware has it.. Takes spray paint off but not old.laquer


----------



## Coaster Brake (May 10, 2013)

It's terrible to hear that this has happened to you.
I would say you should pursue him a far as you can legally, and if that doesn't work, beat him with a bike frame so bad that he has to spend the rest of his life in a wheelchair.
I'm sorry, but I don't have much love for people who do crap like this.
Completely ridiculous that someone would do this.


----------



## babyjesus (May 10, 2013)

*Who*

JD do you know the person who did this?

....any possible reason?

I'd be hopping mad and go and beat the kid to a pulp probably but then I'd worry 
about my workshop being burn't down.

You gotta install fake, or better still, real webcam so you know whats going on.

When I lived in Toronto I had to do it - I had webcams.  The neighbours thought I was
stealing bikes because I had so many and one of them was friends with the city inspector guy and 
they came one morning 3 days before xmas and took ALL my bikes telling me I could get a lawyer
and I would lose against the city. One thing I like about europe is its much less corrupt. 

I would be so mad though.  I would set up dangerous traps for anybody entering.  Recently I had
'38 hanging tank autocycle and about 5 pother bikes including a columbia 5star and shelby etc stolen
from a locked up shed which they broke into. 

Now we have about 30 knives with thier handles buried in the ground and blades pointing up so if
anybody jumps over that fence they will seriously have to go straight to hospital. 

I would get a cam setup and lock the place well, set up some painful traps for anybody who comes and then I would go and beat the *** out of the sod who did that and mess him and his life up completely and then wait for him to come back and get filmed in your yard again so you can get him properly arrested. Hopefully he will step on a knife while he's at it.

The key is to be one step ahead next time. Then you can take care of the sod for good. I would not even hesitate. 

Just my 2 cents. I have been ripped off and its the worst. 

Marc


----------



## Iverider (May 10, 2013)

Knives buried handle down!!! OUCH!

I would think about getting a really loud alarm or video recorder. The alarm doesn't have to alert the police necessarily, just let the ass-hat going through YOUR belongings know that the surrounding neighbors have been alerted and that his presence is known. Add up all of the value of the bikes (if you haven't already) Theft over a certain dollar amount has much more serious consequences.


----------



## RustyK (May 10, 2013)

"You wouldn't like me when I'm angry..."


----------



## babyjesus (May 10, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> Knives buried handle down!!! OUCH!
> 
> I would think about getting a really loud alarm or video recorder. The alarm doesn't have to alert the police necessarily, just let the ass-hat going through YOUR belongings know that the surrounding neighbors have been alerted and that his presence is known. Add up all of the value of the bikes (if you haven't already) Theft over a certain dollar amount has much more serious consequences.




"OUCH" is the intended result I can tell you. I'd be laughing.  I lost about 3gs worth of bikes last year. Irreplaceable. I'd be more than happy to see the person lose their little footsie tootsies.  Then they couldn't creep around anymore.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (May 10, 2013)

*lesson to learn*

Ok so maybe a grand lost? A reminder to you and others to be careful with our valuables. ....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 10, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> "OUCH" is the intended result I can tell you. I'd be laughing.  I lost about 3gs worth of bikes last year. Irreplaceable. I'd be more than happy to see the person lose their little footsie tootsies.  Then they couldn't creep around anymore.




Seriously, where do they go???.. Its like they disappear off the planet .. Id think they would turn up at a swap and one of us cabers would see it or at least chk a serial number!?...


----------



## Oldnut (May 10, 2013)

The perps or perp need to spend time with bubba in the ironbar Hilton.will the insurance pick up the losses?hope so.i have alarms that call the police and me on my land line and cell when triggered.stinks but that's the way it is now.


----------



## jd56 (May 10, 2013)

I actually have to go to work shortly but, wanted to say, I LOVE THE CABE and the camaraderie we (you all) all convey to those that need to be heard. Or in my case HUGGED.
I do appologise for my whinning. I will put on my big boy pants now and put away the tissues. Dang, I have a headache.

Marc, you're PM was well received but, I'll make it work out....thanks for the offers.

Time to go make some money now.

Again thanks to all of you for your thoughts, responses and heart felt concern.


----------



## babyjesus (May 10, 2013)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Ok so maybe a grand lost? A reminder to you and others to be careful with our valuables. ....




The money is the small part in a way - it's love and care and time that make it unbearable.


----------



## Gary Mc (May 10, 2013)

*JD,* I am really sorry to hear this.  I know you have had a really trying time these past couple of weeks and I am sure this is one that could just throw a person over the edge.  Please take care of you & your family first, I am sure you all feel completely violated, I know I've been there and hate thief's/vandals with a passion.  That said let the police take care of it, unfortunately if you retaliate in our country, you'll be the one in more trouble than them unless they are caught in the act.  Place a cheap loud alarm on your building and set up a motion camera to give you some piece of mind in the future.  Do get the paint off that Columbia soon with either Graffiti remover & lacquer thinner if the graffiti remover doesn't work quickly & it may be OK. Be careful with lacquer thinner on the painted parts & only use it if you have to.   My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

*To everyone else,* retaliation always jumps in your head first including mine, but our laws protect crooks too unfortunately and you will be the one ending up in jail or sued so unless you catch them in act, let the authorities handle it. If you catch them in the act, stomp their butt, otherwise leave it to the legal system.  In our country, if you plant booby traps and someone gets hurt, God forbid it is an innocent kid, you WILL get your butt sued off and end up in jail even if it is YOUR property.  It is not worth it.  I have a terrible temper and these thoughts go through my head as well, I walk away, calm down until I can think rationally.  My 2 cents on a lot of comments I've read here.


----------



## babyjesus (May 10, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Seriously, where do they go???.. Its like they disappear off the planet .. Id think they would turn up at a swap and one of us cabers would see it or at least chk a serial number!?...




I don't even know - I scoured CL for ages after. 

I lost this:  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1214&attachmentid=82672

this: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1214&attachmentid=82615

this:  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1214&attachmentid=82599

this:  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1214&attachmentid=82644

this suuuper cool tandem: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1214&attachmentid=82648

this: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1214&attachmentid=82638

.....and about another 5 not pictured....

It was awful and depressing and I have no clue where they went.


----------



## babyjesus (May 10, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> *JD,* I am really sorry to hear this.  I know you have had a really trying time these past couple of weeks and I am sure this is one that could just throw a person over the edge.  Please take care of you & your family first, I am sure you all feel completely violated, I know I've been there and hate thief's/vandals with a passion.  That said let the police take care of it, unfortunately if you retaliate in our country, you'll be the one in more trouble than them unless they are caught in the act.  Place a cheap loud alarm on your building and set up a motion camera to give you some piece of mind in the future.  Do get the paint off that Columbia soon with either Graffiti remover & lacquer thinner if the graffiti remover doesn't work quickly & it may be OK. Be careful with lacquer thinner on the painted parts & only use it if you have to.   My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
> 
> *To everyone else,* retaliation always jumps in your head first including mine, but our laws protect crooks too unfortunately and you will be the one ending up in jail or sued so unless you catch them in act, let the authorities handle it. If you catch them in the act, stomp their butt, otherwise leave it to the legal system.  In our country, if you plant booby traps and someone gets hurt, God forbid it is an innocent kid, you WILL get your butt sued off and end up in jail even if it is YOUR property.  It is not worth it.  I have a terrible temper and these thoughts go through my head as well, I walk away, calm down until I can think rationally.  My 2 cents on a lot of comments I've read here.





I agree - you have to set it up so they get caught in the act and hurt themselves while they are at it in my opinion.  I don't think a person who hurts themself trying to steal your stuff will go to the cops since they are breaking the law already. It has happened and you are right that the thief has sued ...etc bla bla but most theives wouldn't even know that and they aren't gonna say they got hurt in the midst of stealing your stuff.

The main thing is you HAVE to have a cam. One step ahead or one step behind. If you are at risk of this sort of thing dont wait til you are the step behind in my opinion.

Insurance is a very good idea.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 10, 2013)

jd56 said:


> But, to rattle can my 55 yellow Columbia BLACK. Rip the trussrods (that I was desperately trying to locate, with success recently), pry the headbadge from the headtube with a screwdriver, was just too much for me.
> Looked at it this morning and see that the silly head only painted one side of the bike....at least he could have painted the whole bike....damnit!
> 
> Check out the talented paint job.




John,

Really sorry to hear about this...makes no sense at all.

Initially, I felt pretty bummed about not having an outbuilding or a garage to house my bicycle treasures, even our basement was needed as a play area for the kids.
So I looked towards the "pull down stairs" attic and made space and climate accommodations to house them up there, having to remove the pedals and the handlebars to get each bicycle back and forth.
I do worry abut hurricanes (and now earthquakes) bringing the slate roof down, but it is doubtful if anyone broke in, they would even bother to go up there.

I will check with a friend of mine who might be interested in your '55 Columbia...would you be able to ship to the planet Cheron?




Keep your chin up and sober, Chris


----------



## jd56 (May 10, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> John,
> 
> Really sorry to hear about this...makes no sense at all.
> 
> ...




Chris I wonder about the circles of friends you have but, the parents always told me to " dont judge a book by its cover" or was that my kids that said that.
But your offer gave me a much needed smile. As did many of the statements in this thread.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nickinator (May 10, 2013)

We have lots of outbuildings, with alarms. But the valuable babies and parts live inside 

So Sorry JD, OMG I would be so flippin' mad, we've have had stuff stolen from neighbors (years ago at our cabin)- it's the worst, they always know when you're not home....low life scum sucking thieves....karma WILL catch up with them.

Darcie


----------



## richtrix (May 10, 2013)

JD....man I don't know what to say......I know you're feeling sick about this but try to think happy thoughts and not obsess about what this idiot did. Hope to see you at the show. I'll have that wheel truing stand for you....I bet we can cheer you up!


----------



## Boris (May 10, 2013)

silly head Mother Fuc*ers!!!


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> silly head Mother Fuc*ers!!!




Go get'm Dave!!


----------



## Sped Man (May 10, 2013)

JOEL said:


> Sue him for damages.




If he had money he probably wouldn't have stole those bikes. Have him work it off. Find things around the house for him to do. Your dogs and property need to be together. If your dogs can't be there then install a loud alarm with a hunter's camera aiming at the doors and windows. Disguise the camera. When they come in you will have a clear photo of them or video. Make sure you have some type of motion light in your shop one that turns on when someone walks in (needed for taking good photos). Keep your prized possessions in your home with your dogs.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hURajfBiJjQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> If he had money he probably wouldn't have stole those bikes. Have him work it off. Find things around the house for him to do. Your dogs and property need to be together. If your dogs can't be there then install a loud alarm with a hunter's camera aiming at the doors and windows. Disguise the camera. When they come in you will have a clear photo of them or video. Make sure you have some type of motion light in your shop one that turns on when someone walks in (needed for taking good photos). Keep your prized possessions in your home with your dogs.




...or just park a TANK in your yard...


----------



## Greg M (May 10, 2013)

John,
Are you sure that it's black on the correct side for your friend?  Cause JD's got enough grief already without getting in the middle of that conflict


----------



## Coaster Brake (May 10, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> silly head Mother Fuc*ers!!!




Very well put Dave, I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## bike (May 10, 2013)

*Sorry to hear about that stupid tragedy*

I know you have put a lot of yourself into your bikes.


----------



## cyclingday (May 10, 2013)

Very sad news, JD.
 Even though physical revenge sounds pretty sweet right now. A vicious lawsuit is really more brutal and mentally anguishing.


----------



## vincev (May 10, 2013)

i would definitely seek my revenge at a later date or legally pursue action now. definitely time for justice.


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2013)

vincev said:


> i would definitely seek my revenge at a later date or legally pursue action now. definitely time for justice.




maybe you could bite 'em and suck all the juice out of 'em....


----------



## cyclebuster (May 10, 2013)

you know the kid wont get any punishment. its just a bike, ask the judge. they will plea bargain it down to illegal parking, and suspend the sentence. He will be ordered to pay the damages and never will. 
There is no system in place to make him pay. He can just wait until they quit bothering him, usually a year, and then he is scott free with no problems. They will only jail him once. Then its off to the next victim.


----------



## jd56 (May 10, 2013)

Ever had the energy just drained from you?
Dejected, depressed and untrusting.....still.
But then the outpouring of sympathy and concern had me thinking. It could have been alot worse.

Dean as well as many, have sent some great points via the pm syste,m.
But, Dean hit home with how I feel somewhat right now....still have a headache though.
He wrote:

I'm reminded of something one of the Boston marathon amputee victims said this morning in an interview - we can all take comfort in the fact that the moment showing the absolute worst of humanity was immediately followed by the best in human spirit with people running toward the bombing to help us.

Thanks Dean and everyone else for the spirit uplifting messages.
Need to find a smiley hat for tomorrow I think.
See those there, unless the truck gets stolen tonight.....lol


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Ever had the energy just drained from you?
> Dejected, depressed and untrusting.....still.
> But then the outpouring of sympathy and concern had me thinking. It could have been alot worse.
> 
> ...




I've been burgalized 5 times....
first, someone stole my Thrush sidepipes off my van in a rainstorm,
second, someone stole my gas cap and broke my antenna off my Falcon
third, someone stole my stereo out of my car at a dealer
fourth, someone stole my cb out of my GMC at a movie theater(knew they had 2 hours to "F" off)
fifth, someone stole all my tools out of my van.
Life's a pisser!


----------



## dxmadman (May 10, 2013)

*I Feel your pain and frustration*

As a father, I know sometimes kids get a wild hair every once in a while, Those kids probably don't have a father figure in their life. I suggest read a book with them, here is one of my faves I read with my son when he gets out of line, your only young once and stupidity is a life time. Dx.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 10, 2013)

Years ago someone got into my garage and stole my tools and two handguns.
Later that month a junkie was crouching next to my bedroom window at 2:45am. He was hiding from the police dragnet. He lived in a hotel behind my home with his girlfriend. When he woke me up making noises in my back yard, I quickly grabbed my Ruger rifle and thought that this is the tool thief coming back for more items. I pointed the rifle at him saying stay put while the police arrive. He wouldn't stay put and started to flee the scene. I hit him with the rifle stock in the neck and ribs. He bolted throughout the side yard to the street in the front of my house with me beating him to a pulp all the way. Once he got to the sidewalk he ran like a scalded cat screaming and crying all the way back to the hotel. The police came out and made a report. They looked at the shattered walnut stock of the rifle and said that this guy should be dead and he must have been on PCP. It should have killed anyone else. Later that morning I could hear him screaming from pain at his hotel room behind my home. Turns out his girlfriend was a drug addict, too, and my drug abuse counselor sister had a meeting with her the next day. My sister said that she was very agitated and said to her a crazy person tried to kill her boyfriend and he broke his ribs and nearly broke his neck.
A few weeks later I get a call from the police department asking me if I own a certain model handgun. When I told them I did, the policeman said that my yard care guy had stolen my handguns and he had shot his finger off while twirling it in his hand in front of his friends.
Talk about bad Karma!


----------



## ridingtoy (May 10, 2013)

Well, that really sucks Big Time!!!  Please don't let it this event get to the point of affecting you or your wife health-wise, though I can't even begin to imagine what you're feeling inside right now. Even if justice isn't done under our law system, there's a Higher Judge the culpret(s) will one day have to answer to, and even a slick lawyer will be of no use in His court.

Dave


----------



## Larmo63 (May 10, 2013)

Sorry this happened to you John. I feel violated just reading your posts. This story

is a reminder and wake up call to all of us who most likely collect more than just 

classic old bikes. I keep my bikes cabled and locked in my locked garage. It pisses

me off when I get home from work and my housekeeper has left the big garage door 

wide open. The bikes are locked to the Harley, but thieves are smart. The community

here will always be here for you, what can we do to help? I'm sure amongst us, we will

have many of the smalls you need. ............ Just ask........? I'm willing to pitch in....!


----------



## sqrly (May 10, 2013)

Stories like this sicken me.  No reason for it.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 10, 2013)

Here in San Francisco, bicycle thieves use cordless grinder tools to cut locks and cables.
They stole my son's LeMond bicycle this method.


----------



## robertc (May 10, 2013)

J.D., 

I just saw your post and all I can say is that "we need to bring back ass wooping in school" Most kids today have no respect. There are some that have parents have taught them right from wrong. That is the exception not the rule. We just arrested a 18 year old that burned down a church, 1.5 million dollars worth of damage. (WTF)  Respect of other's property is a forgotten art. Sorry you are having to deal with this crap. Good luck.

Robert


----------



## ridingtoy (May 10, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Here in San Francisco, bicycle thieves use cordless grinder tools to cut locks and cables.
> They stole my son's LeMond bicycle this method.




There used to be a saying, "thieves will steal anything that isn't nailed down." As you've attested to, in today's cordless power tool age that saying is no longer true - now they can get the things nailed, bolted, or even chained down, too!

Dave


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2013)

another story....
my buddy heard a noise outside his kitchen apartment window to see a guy trying to steel the battery out of his Ford Pinto. He had his girlfriend call the cops while he went outside the back way, then casually strode past the fella, and asked if he might need some help? The a-hole told him to buzz-off... my buddy swung his leg around kicking out the hood prop. Hood fell on burgler... buddy jumped on hood till cops came. Real story!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 10, 2013)

bricycle said:


> another story....
> my buddy heard a noise outside his kitchen apartment window to see a guy trying to steel the battery out of his Ford Pinto. He had his girlfriend call the cops while he went outside the back way, then casually strode past the fella, and asked if he might need some help? The a-hole told him to buzz-off... my buddy swung his leg around kicking out the hood prop. Hood fell on burgler... buddy jumped on hood till cops came. Real story!




That was some quick thinking!  Of course the battery was probably the only part of a Pinto anybody would want, except for maybe the tires and the gas in the tank...  I'm very sorry to hear about your misfortune JD, What you've experienced is one of my worst fears.


----------



## OldRider (May 10, 2013)

So sorry John! I've been through bike thefts many times, most of them out of my trust in people and leaving bikes unlocked in my yard, I've since learned! Now I have them all in my securely locked shed, all of them chained together and locked. It sickens me that people don't respect another mans property.


----------



## jd56 (May 10, 2013)

Marc, I have no right to complain.....wow!
Love the yellow one....what is it?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 10, 2013)

Find a 17 year old and give him $100.00 to kick the sh-t out of this a--hole


----------



## Larmo63 (May 10, 2013)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Find a 17 year old and give him $100.00 to kick the sh-t out of this a--hole




That's a damn good idea. A really BIG 17 year old


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 10, 2013)

Woow that suxs man..... I feel your pain. Someone decided to steal my car back in 2008 right out of my drive way and the Cops never found my car. But they thought they knew who might have taken it. Anyways i understand and know excatly what your going through. You feel like nothing is safe anymore and worst of all you feel violated. Thats why after they robbed my car i installed lights and Cameras at my house. Glad to see you got some bikes back for sure!!! Gene had the best idea.... Pay a huge 17 years to mash his face in the ground !!


----------



## Nickinator (May 10, 2013)

sorry to hear this man!! just say the word I'll be down there.

please find out who did this, I will personally come down there and fudge them up PERIOD


----------



## Lrggarge (May 10, 2013)

Hey JD,

Sorry to hear about the breakin, hoe you get your stuff back.  I hope they catch the poophead and throw his arse in jail.  We've gone too soft and don't punish the criminals often enough.  Hang in there.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 10, 2013)

jd56 said:


> "Vengeance is mine sayeth the LORD"






I'm willing to do the Lord's work.


----------



## chilejeep (May 10, 2013)

Physically ill for you


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 10, 2013)

Wow is all I can say. Was this done in broad daylight? Make sure to be a real stickler and make sure you get the locals police to do everything they can. You might have to convince them that these are not your average walmart bikes and that they have some real value.

 It's sickening to see this kind of this happening these days more often than not. 2 Young men(14 and 17) that I played with as kid were shot, killed, and left in a ditch by another 17 year old that lived with them.  

On a happier note at least they are not all gone or damaged! There is hope my friend, to quote red green"we are all in this together and I'm pulling for you, keep your stick on the ice".Well hidden cameras are not a bad idea but make sure they have some type of night vision setting or else they're useless when this stuff happens most. 

It helps to become that crazy guy no body wants to mess with in the neighborhood also. Grow a beard, start wearing long johns and a coon skin cap. Get a black powder rifle and walk around your yard a bunch yellowing out random things at the damn injins that keep trying to steal your horses! Maybe cook a squirrel in a skillet for breakfest now and then too!


----------



## slick (May 10, 2013)

JD,

Wow, sorry to hear this. I think about that daily also when i'm at work. I wish i lived in your neighborhood. That kid would dissappear forever with no trace. 

There is no sense in destroying someones property in this manner at all. I just don't get it. 

I feel your pain in seeing something you busted your ass to get into that shape completely destroyed. I have been down that road before also. It reminds me of the movie Christine when he walks into Darnells garage to drop something off real quick with his girlfriend and walks upon Christine sitting there all beaten, dented, and ruined. My heart sinks everytime i see that part of the movie. 

Things will get better my friend. Trust me.


----------



## BrentP (May 10, 2013)

So sorry to hear about that, John.  I can only imagine how upsetting it is and how violated you must feel.  Hopefully that kid is going to be taught a serious lesson in the courts.


----------



## partsguy (May 10, 2013)

I only read the first page! Dammit to hell, if somebody did this to me, I would be in jail!

Some kids weren't beat enough growing up I guess. A belt thrashing is good for a spoiled brat who doesn't know their place. I would put up an electric fence and get a good German Shepherd gaurd dog. Arm youselves too, there's no telling what these hoodlums might do next!

jd, I'm so sad about your Silver King. If I had the extra parts on hand, I would GIVE THEM TO YOU. If I had the parts, I couldn't stand charging you, you have suffered enough. House paint can be removed from a bike but spray paint is whole nother animal I'm afraid.

Kids these days see something nice that they don't have, and instead of working their fingers to the bone and working for a living to earn the money to find such things, they go out and destory somebody elses's. It makes them feel powerful. I say, restore every single bike they ruined, to show room new. THEN, install 70s Cadillac horns on the handlebars, let them know that they will NOT put you down!


----------



## partsguy (May 10, 2013)

In the name of the classics vandalized, I remembered this iconic scene from the horror classic "Christine".

[video=youtube;4jG5wWl--zw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jG5wWl--zw[/video]


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 10, 2013)

My only response to the Christine referances is that JD would have to find a really narrow deadend alley to run down and crush the perp with a bike We also don't want any hell bent for blood and destruction bikes running around either.


----------



## partsguy (May 10, 2013)

Well I do own a 1966 Spaceliner that came off of what once was haunted ground...though I don't the bike itself brought anything home.


----------



## newgirl (May 10, 2013)

jd56 - I am so sorry this happened.  I don't even know what to say. What kind of silly head does something like that? That black painted bike makes me mad. I can only imagine how you feel about it. I wish I lived near you, I'd help you take that black paint off. Did you figure out everything that's missing? If you post a list we might be able to help you replace them.


----------



## partsguy (May 10, 2013)

JD, I think I do have some spare hardware, correct ardware. what do you need? Seat poats? Clamps? Bolts? It looks like the only bike that came back in pieces was the Silver King. That being the case, I would hunt his ass down until you find that rack!


----------



## partsguy (May 10, 2013)

Oh I see you might have recovered that rack. That being said, I think I have a correct set of fender screws for these Huffman middleweights. I'll dig for them tomorrow. I wish I had a tank emblem! How bad are the dents in your fenders?


----------



## cds2323 (May 10, 2013)

So sorry J.D. , had a bike stolen in 02 and the police weren't very understanding. Wouldn't even let me go upstairs to get the serial #. Just a bike they said. They did dust and get fingerprints and even tho I thought I knew who might've done it nothing happened as his prints weren't in the system and a bike didn't justify any further investigation. Since it was a Monark I can only hope his fata** broke the frame like the 3 others I've broken. 
   At least your thief/vandal was caught, persue the prosecution, vengeance gets you nowhere. 20 yrs ago something woke me in the middle of the night, got up and went to bathroom and heard noise again. Looked out 2nd floor window and saw 2 kids trying to pry the sunroof off my Prelude. Got dressed went downstairs, grabbed a beater alum bat on the way out. They got in their car and just sat there, the first swing creased the fender and hood so bad I doubt the hood opened. A few swings as they backed up and drove away. Never did call the police as they only attempted to break in and I'm sure I caused 1000$ damage. A few years ago during my custody battle for my son I talked with my lawyer about it and he agreed I probably would've been in more trouble than the kids. I know it's hard but let the system deal with it, just keep pushing it along. 
  Good luck, I wish I had some parts for you that were lost or damaged.


----------



## Coaster Brake (May 10, 2013)

classicfan1 said:


> Kids these days see something nice that they don't have, and instead of working their fingers to the bone and working for a living to earn the money to find such things, they go out and destory somebody elses's. It makes them feel powerful.




Classicfan hit the nail on the head, this is exactly what the problem is.
Unfortunately, that kind of attitude is encouraged in society anymore as well....

Well, from the looks of it JD, you have an angry mob at your disposal, 
Just say "when", and we will all pile into the CABEmobile 




And fix this kid right up.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 10, 2013)

I just love having neighbors that don't seem to care what is going on or call anybody about it! At least yours didn't apparently do it, the kids next door some years back took packages off the doorstep. After they had moved out I did find some of the stereo speaker parts but not all and I do not like any carrier leaving a package on the doorstep anymore.

What irks me is they have gotten lazy and even when my phone number is on the label they are more concerned with getting it off the truck and getting gone. The Fedex driver does it, the USPS carrier ususally doesn't but when you are asleep some of the day and have three phones at your head to wake you it's disconcerting.

Still, you have REAL THUGS. They need their bottom brackets filed/


----------



## jd56 (May 11, 2013)

I was told yesterday by another neighbor (my house is the center house in a 7 home court, she lives directly in front of me) that while I was in the the backyard watching the fingerprinting a young adult male ( 18?) Rode into the court followed by a group of people in a car, on the Silver King.
He rode the bike to the officers that were in their car, (waiting or doing the report), and gave them the bike.
The neighbor came across the street to come get me so I could kick some ass. But, the officer in charge stopped him and said " it is best if Mr. JD is not aware of this episode."
They talked to the young man and then let him go with the carload of people.

Apparently this guy was given the bike by the jerk that took it.
Ironically the officers believed him. It appears the not so innocent next door neighbors new who the real thief was and even after the police had pulled the guys picture up on the their squadcar laptop they confirmed the identification. It was not the rider, they said....they wouldn't let me see the picture of the guy.

The guy is a 19 year old that, according to the kids next door (where I found the bikes and parts strewn about....and one of my 2 fishing rods broke in half...oh and the other  $200 reel and rod setup is still missing) indicated the guy is a homeless kid that had befriended the oldest sibbling next door. He is suspected as the perp that has done a number of vandal acts and home and car breakends in the city.

But to not allow me the opportunity to question the returner really pissed me off.
Damn, if I had seen this guy ride up on the bike, I would have regretted my action.....no doubt I'd be in jail.

I still hold the nextdoor neighbor, 87 year old grandmother,  responsible for the whole ordeal.



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nickinator (May 11, 2013)

that sucks man, what did the bastard get away with? anything major missing?

Nick.


----------



## jd56 (May 11, 2013)

Once again thanks for all the offers and hugs. This episode is one of many that occur too often throughout our calm safe and guarded neigbborhoods.
Security measures are an after thought with me. Hell many times (lived here at this oasis for over 23 years) I leave the house unlocked and keys in the car. 
But with the upbringing and lack of the proper moral driven instruction by the new era of " figure it out on your own" parenting we often see these days. These kids have no scruples or direction. 

I'm blessed with great kids and a caring lovely wife. Not to mention a lot of friends throughout the USA and Canada, whom I've managed to meet and not meet from the CABE, RRB and the SCHWINN forum. 
I will continue to trust people more than I should but, Mom and Dad said many times " Treat those as you would want to be treated".
It is what it is and with all the other worse experiences you all have had, mine was a minor setback.

So I have managed to load the trailer and pu for the journey to see some EastCoast friends at todays swap in Eden NC. New face has been applied to the wrinkled, angry, and exhausted one of late, with a smile and shrug as "life goes on".
At least I have you guys!!
And my faith in the good people of the world. They have to outweigh the bad ones. Getting up every morning with out this hope, would be no fun at all.
John

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schwinndemonium (May 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss, JD. That is the very reason why I watch my neighbors like a hawk before I do anything with my bikes and old cars, outside. I've been like that for years.  I am scared to death right now as my one neighbor has his place up for sale, right now, and it is vacant. I am worried about the kind of people who might buy the place, or worse yet, may buy it just to RENT it out. Then, who knows what dirtballs might move in, there. My other neighbors, across the street and on the side opposite of me that is for sale are GREAT and very quiet neighbors. I have no problems with them at all. I hope that the people who buy the place next door to me, whoever they will be will be decent conscientious, respectable hard workers who value their neighbors, and not some lowlife dirtbags who seem to think they are entitled to what other people have, which they worked hard to get. 

Jim.


----------



## Groundhog (May 11, 2013)

Oh man- just reading all this- so sorry jd! So senseless. I hope you can feel comfortable/safe again soon.


----------



## airflo11 (May 11, 2013)

Hey JD.  I'm extremely sorry to hear about your loss. Hope these degenerates get what they got coming to them. Good luck with everything .


----------



## halfatruck (May 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss...I guess it's time to buy locks for the storage shed........


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 11, 2013)

JD hope everything works out,take a deep breath and things will look better


----------



## Monark52 (May 11, 2013)

The kid should have his balls cut off with a dull, rusty knife. So sorry about the situation. Maybe we should all take a look at where we store our bikes and tools and see if any changes can be made to better secure our stuff.


----------



## babyjesus (May 11, 2013)

*Vandalism*



Monark52 said:


> The kid should have his balls cut off with a dull, rusty knife. So sorry about the situation. Maybe we should all take a look at where we store our bikes and tools and see if any changes can be made to better secure our stuff.




Hey JD - seems like you are being pretty good about the whole thing overall - I hope you are feeling a bit better now some time has passed.


----------



## jd56 (May 14, 2013)

*Arggggg*

As much as I hate to do a repaint, it looks like I have no choice. The wife loved the Yellow White combo as did I. Not the correct factory colors but the bike sure stood out in the crowd.
Not having a paint booth or the talent to do it correctly, rattle canning is my only option, come short of paying to have it done professionally. 

I tried to do some cleanup on the now tiger striped rattle canned vandalized 55 yellow/white Columbia yesterday, and it appears I had waited too long. 
The Rustoleum gloss Black paint has harden pretty good. procrastination is one of my better qualities.

Because the bike was rattle canned by the previous owner (looked good from a distance, but amateurish paintwork up close) the attempts to remove the layer(s) of the black the removal is also damaging the yellow and white.

So I have decided to strip her down this summer and attempt a repaint.

The Delta Rocket Jet fender light also has some black paint on the lens and the pontoons. Any ideas on getting this off? 
Haven't tried the graffiti remover yet because I fear the chemical may fox /damage the lens. What a shame though, as it was a pristine condition fender light.

Thanks again for all the encouraging words and messages but, it's time to move on. The anger has subsided somewhat. Challenge in this hobby is what makes restorations fun, I just wish I was better at painting. I'm damn good at judging paintwork as that is what I do as a vehicle condition inspector...I can see myself critiquing my work all ready. 
Hey but the mistakes on artwork are really only seen and known by the artist right? 

Before







After


----------



## babyjesus (May 14, 2013)

jd56 said:


> As much as I hate to do a repaint, it looks like I have no choice. The wife loved the Yellow White combo as did I. Not the correct factory colors but the bike sure stood out in the crowd.
> Not having a paint booth or the talent to do it correctly, rattle canning is my only option, come short of paying to have it done professionally.
> 
> I tried to do some cleanup on the now tiger striped rattle canned vandalized 55 yellow/white Columbia yesterday, and it appears I had waited too long.
> ...




Good luck man - well done for being so constructive so soon after.  It's more than admirable.

...also - your backyard looks like paradise. I'd give up my bikes to live in a place like that, and your workshop is super cool.  I'd do anything to have your setup.


----------



## jd56 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the comments on the yard Marc.
But, the oasis in the back 40 is my only other solitude.
Now if you have a autocycle you want to trade I could let you use the yard anytime you want or desire.
Canoeing, fishing, widlife, gardens and mosquitoes is all part of the package.
You any anyone from the Cabe is welcome to hangout or I'll set up a tent and all could spend a few weeks relaxing.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babyjesus (May 14, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Thanks for the comments on the yard Marc.
> But, the oasis in the back 40 is my only other solitude.
> Now if you have a autocycle you want to trade I could let you use the yard anytime you want or desire.
> Canoeing, fishing, widlife, gardens and mosquitoes is all part of the package.
> ...




That's very tempting  - I want to save up and move out of my town into the countryside a bit so I can have a backyard like that. I just like it - it makes me happy to be surrounded by the nature and I can let my cats run around without worrying. I spent my whole life living in cities and wanna change that. Hopefully in about 6 or 7 years I'll be doing just that. I like the privacy and the neighbours being further away. It's the nicest way to work on bikes - and I wanna build a shop like you did too. Having the space to make things how you want is the best. I barely have space now and it costs alot more in town centers like where I am.  The fresh air and silence and solitude is what makes me feel healthy and like things are right as they should be. 

Your shop is great. I love it. Perfect. Nice big doors to open it up in summer and work out front if you feel like it. I'm jealous.

lol - I don't have an autocycle, yet, maybe one day though


----------



## jd56 (May 23, 2013)

*Good news!!*

Well sort of.... a Sheriff stopped by this morning and hand delivered a summons to appear in court as a witness, for my recent backyard bike shop break-in. 
I always get nervous when the Sheriff shows up at my door. All those older days of not being responsible can haunt you.

It appears to be a prelim hearing against the a..hole that damaged my bikes.

Because the hearing is not till late June, and I have to wait till the prosecutor returns my call, I would assume I'm not to do anything (like remove the paint from the damaged bike and parts), until I am told I'm clear to do so.

I was also advised that because I have no receipts, showing my value of the bikes and parts, that I need to get estimates for the replacement values. Or in this case, the repaint costs. Not that restitution is in the cards.
How would you guys and gals handle this?

Receipts are not available as most of the items were involved in trades and CL purchases or swapmeet deals. 

You thoughts are appreciated. 

But, the jerk is locked up (hopefully) and I can breathe a little better today.


----------



## babyjesus (May 23, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Well sort of....I had a Sheriff stopped by this morning and hand delivered a summons to appear in court for my recent break-in.
> I always get nervous when they show up at my door.
> It appears to be a prelim hearing against the a..hole that damaged my bikes.
> Because the hearing is not till late June, and I have to wait till the prosecutor returns my call, I would assume I'm not to do anything (like remove the paint from the damaged bike and parts, until I am told I'm clear to do so.
> ...





Glad he's locked up - with any luck he'll drop dead after getting raped in the shower so you won't have to waste your time going to court.

If you want official evaluations write and send pictures to the NBHAA and tell him you are in a bit of a rush for an official evaluation of what you have - explain the situation. He's called Leon Dixon and he is an incredibly huge know it all but that might serve your purpose well. He likes to show off and belittle everyone else on his website but he's your guy if you want an authorative official sounding evaluation.  NBHAA.com


----------



## jd56 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks Marc.
I contacted my insurance carrier and was told that I needed to supply values on all my bikes for coverage. That's a lot of bikes to have appraised. Not sure I can afford that.

Never have dealt with Dixon but, have read quite a few comments about the guy.
I would assume he charges for his appraisals?


----------



## babyjesus (May 23, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Thanks Marc.
> I contacted my insurance carrier and was told that I needed to supply values on all my bikes for coverage. That's a lot of bikes to have appraised. Not sure I can afford that.
> 
> Never have dealt with Dixon but, have read quite a few comments about the guy.
> I would assume he charges for his appraisals?




It's quite possible but I am not sure - maybe if you caress his ego a bit he will oblige. I have never spoken to the guy - only been on his website which says alot about him. He's a good writer and knows alot about bikes, it's a shame about the rest.  

Guys on here know him. Maybe somebody will know if he charges. His website suggests you basically have to bend over for him if you want anything but other than that I'm not really sure.

Otherwise I would suggest creating some reciepts and back dating them. Find some guys to stand behind them. If you want I'll make you a reciept for a bike I "sold" you. I have no problem at all doing that. Just let me know which and we will workj it out from there.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 23, 2013)

Hey JD,
    Personally I would steer clear of Leon unless you just want a good dose of verbal abuse. One way would be to get estimates from local paint shops or one of the restorers here. I'm not sure how your insurance will treat this though because as you know the cost of a repaint will likely be several times the value of the bikes. Another avenue may be to search the "sold items" of Ebay for comparable bikes to substantiate your claims. The biggest problem with home owners insurance is that many times they have a cap on collectibles and you may only get a fraction of what you claim. For those of us that really want protection for our collections (of everything) I recommend you check this company out  http://www.collectinsure.com/ . They insure just about all collectibles and the rates are very reasonable. Best of luck. V/r Shawn


----------



## babyjesus (May 23, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Hey JD,
> Personally I would steer clear of Leon unless you just want a good dose of verbal abuse. One way would be to get estimates from local paint shops or one of the restorers here. I'm not sure how your insurance will treat this though because as you know the cost of a repaint will likely be several times the value of the bikes. Another avenue may be to search the "sold items" of Ebay for comparable bikes to substantiate your claims. The biggest problem with home owners insurance is that many times they have a cap on collectibles and you may only get a fraction of what you claim. For those of us that really want protection for our collections (of everything) I recommend you check this company out  http://www.collectinsure.com/ . They insure just about all collectibles and the rates are very reasonable. Best of luck. V/r Shawn




Shawn - interesting - I guess you have spoken to Leon. I haven't and I only base my opinion on his website and the way it's written to make all of us look like careless stupid butchers of bikes and not good enough for him etc etc. You've kind of confirmed my judgement.

I also agree with Shawn, JD, you could research some lisitngs. I think you should also get some reciepts and transactions 'made up' by some of us to make it so they can't question it. They can't can't deny a reciept regardless of what they think it's worth. Its worth what you paid for it. Thats what I do anyway. It leaves them no room for doubt. But don't forget that for the future you can insure them for whatever value you choose. It's just this claim now thats going to be a bit complicated.

I insure my bikes at more than what I paid just because if I ever lose them at least I make a profit on them because many of them can't ever be replaced.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 23, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> It's quite possible but I am not sure - maybe if you caress his ego a bit he will oblige. I have never spoken to the guy - only been on his website which says alot about him. He's a good writer and knows alot about bikes, it's a shame about the rest.
> 
> Guys on here know him. Maybe somebody will know if he charges. His website suggests you basically have to bend over for him if you want anything but other than that I'm not really sure.
> 
> Otherwise I would suggest creating some reciepts and back dating them. Find some guys to stand behind them. If you want I'll make you a reciept for a bike I "sold" you. I have no problem at all doing that. Just let me know which and we will workj it out from there.




I hope the last paragraph is for humor purposes only. Fabrication or tampering with evidence with intent to mislead a court is a felony in many jurisdictions. If it is with intent to mislead an insurance company, it is insurance fraud. Don't go that route.


----------



## babyjesus (May 23, 2013)

SirMike1983 said:


> I hope the last paragraph is for humor purposes only. Fabrication or tampering with evidence with intent to mislead a court is a felony in many jurisdictions. Don't go that route.




Ok fine then contact who you bought them from and ask them to sign a reciept for you. Same sh*t, different barrel.

Cool website BTW 

I don't think it's for the court - it's just for the insurance. I assume to get what he paid for - not to rip them off although I don't have anything against ripping off insurance companies because they are vultures.


----------



## Gary Mc (May 23, 2013)

*Documentation & Pics*

JD & other collectors,

For future use, it will not help in your case now JD but I keep a spreadsheet of every bicycle purchase to help me in the event anything ever happens. It also reminds me what I paid should I decide to sell the item.  I document each bike on a spreadsheet & list every item I buy for it. All the extras, I list the items in a separate spreadsheet. It lists the item, who I bought it from plus where such as CABE, ebay, swap, etc., the cost with S/H.  This way I know what I have in each bike and in all the memorabilia I have collected.  I also take a pic of every item I buy for documentation as well as soon as I receive it.  

While I have not insured anything yet I do have all the documentation & prices to do it.  After what has happened to you and the fact I now have a very substantial investment in items, it's probably time to insure it all.

Just hope the Wife never sees those spreadsheets, she'd definitely freak out over what I spend LOL.  She does know I keep them in case of my death to know what everything's worth.  I have a file on my laptop labeled "Bikes" where it's all stored & she does know that much in the event of my untimely passing.

Just passing this along as food for thought for other collectors.  It's my way of keeping up with everything and to help my family who will eventually end up dealing with it after I'm gone as they would have no clue what any of this is worth and chunk it cheaply otherwise losing out on a substantial amount of money.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 23, 2013)

Any help leon dixon gives you will cost you dearly


----------



## babyjesus (May 23, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> JD & other collectors,
> 
> For future use, it will not help in your case now JD but I keep a spreadsheet of every bicycle purchase to help me in the event anything ever happens. It also reminds me what I paid should I decide to sell the item.  I document each bike on a spreadsheet & list every item I buy for it. All the extras, I list the items in a separate spreadsheet. It lists the item, who I bought it from plus where such as CABE, ebay, swap, etc., the cost with S/H.  This way I know what I have in each bike and in all the memorabilia I have collected.  I also take a pic of every item I buy for documentation as well as soon as I receive it.
> 
> ...




That's a great idea really. I should do exactly that. I want to insure my more valuble bikes. Right now they are insured as part of my house insurance. Only 20 of them at an arbitrary 2 grand each although some are worth more and some are worth less. But I need to make a list as you say just incase - it's a wise thing to do and would save anything from being wasted or sold for a fraction of the true value. 

I would also prefer to hide those numbers from my girlfriend for a start - but if I told her where the file was I wonder if she'd be tempted to take a quick look. I suppose not if I present it in an unsuspicious way


----------



## Freqman1 (May 23, 2013)

Like Gary I also maintain a spread sheet with all pertinent info to include serial #s, cost, etc... . Additionally I have some names, phone #s, and email addresses of some of you. Why? because another thing I did was send a copy to my brother who is my executer of my estate in case I go to my reward. This actually serves two purposes 1) In case my list gets destroyed/stolen there is an offsite copy and 2) If my brother contacts you there is a good chance you have first shot at my goodies! V/r Shawn


----------



## Gary Mc (May 23, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Additionally I have some names, phone #s, and email addresses of some of you.




Me too included in the bike folder, same reason......


----------



## jd56 (May 23, 2013)

CYA...thanks for the ideas everybody.
Keeping record of my purchases/trades etc...would help.
I do keep a picture log and most are here on the Cabe. But my computer has a separate file, just not the spreadsheet Gary has mentioned.
Great idea.

Still not comfortable locking all my bikes up but, better safe than sorry.
The perp has been arrested. I am trying to find out if he is in the local jail and the fear of reprisals will wane a bit.

When I first built the shop and posted it's progress here, it was noted that I would need security lights, alarms and locks....etc.

Restructuring the barn style doors to have the hinges incorporated inside the door jams and attached on the inside of the doors, would remove the fear of the doors being removed with a simple screwdriver. 
Haven't done much with these suggestions. But, piece of mind and security is important.
This all has been stressful and yet an eye opener. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrentP (May 24, 2013)

*JD's Shed*

Haaa haaa haaa.... I just saw this today, and it made me think of you, JD.






It needs a sticker like this on the door, though.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Need estimates for court*

First let me say that I appreciate what everyone has said and done to help me cheer up from this ordeal.

here is where I'm at now on the case. 
The perp was caught and has a arraignment next week before the case is sent to the Circuit Court. 
I have been requested to appear as a witness....but, I feel that in order for this case to considered a serious criminal act vs a vandalism case, I should have estimates to show the judge of the needed restitution for the jerks actions.

There were three issues that are bike related that had extensive damage that need repairs.
1) Complete repaint costs for the 55 Columbia. (repaint estimate)
2) Replacement parts for the disassembled and butchered 64 SilverKing ( Seat, rear rack complete, and tanklight replacement costs)
3) Replacement costs for an nearly NOS delta Rocket Jet. (The lenses have been damaged with the black paint) 

If there is anyone here that can email me a written estimate to take to court, I am willing to pay for these estimates, please let me know.

The more I get in estimates the better, I would think.

My estimate, including stolen $150 tools, 3  $200 ($600) rod and reel combos, replacement cost for the Rocket Jet  $250, the repaint on the Columbia  $650, the replacement costs for the seat $50, the rear rack  $150, the tank assembly  $100.

totals $1950...but it's the repaint figure that I have not researched.

Thanks in advance.
John


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 18, 2013)

jd56 said:


> First let me say that I appreciate what everyone has said and done to help me cheer up from this ordeal.
> 
> here is where I'm at now on the case.
> The perp was caught and has a arraignment next week before the case is sent to the Circuit Court.
> ...




JD - have you tried contacting bobcycles here on cabe?  He is a painter of bikes if ever there was one and I am sure he could write you a quick official quote for the paintwork that needs to be done. I'm not sure what the requirements are to make the quote as being 'official from a verified painter' but otherwise call up the local bodyshop and ask them for a quote. I'm sure you can get what you need though. That's a hell of alot of money to lose - let alone the time and effort you will go to fix it all. I think painting a bike can be quite pricey depending if it's correct and with the necessary pinstripes and so on. I'd start by writing to bobcycles (Bob Usasi) here on cabe or his email is bobcycles@ something dot com - I'm not sure what but you will see it at the bottom of any of his posts here on cabe. He's a pro and I'm sure he could quote and sign a document and scan it and send it to you with a realistic amount that it will cost to do. If you need to do any chrome you can ask a body shop I guess. And for irreplaceable or hard to replace parts try to find ebay reciepts or past and current auctions. It shouldn't be too hard to find the people you need for this. You can write to me at marc@balloontirebicycle.com if you need anything I can do. I am willing to help. Marc


----------



## jd56 (Jun 18, 2013)

Marc
I have not contacted Bob.
I haven't mastered the eBay ended auctions search yet but, will look into the medium.
My hopes are to get a few estimates as one would do when filing an insurance claim. Because all the bikes affected were cash / trade deals there are no written receipts.
I'll send you an email later of what is needed and to anyone else that can help.
John

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Jun 27, 2013)

UPDATE
Went to the preliminary hearing today and after breaking down on the stand while explaining what damages were done to the bikes, and a short recess for me to compose myself, the judge approved the case to go to the Grand Jury.
Because he was charged with at least three charges, and the loss amount surpassed the $1000 threshold, it was changed to a felony case.
That's good news, however it is now going to be dragged out for a while.
Saw the deadbeat and recall seeing him with the neighbor kid.

Thanks for all the support everyone and especially to those that sent me the requested resto estimates.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 27, 2013)

jd56 said:


> UPDATE
> Went to the preliminary hearing today and after breaking down on the stand while explaining what damages were done to the bikes, and a short recess for me to compose myself, the judge approved the case to go to the Grand Jury.
> Because he was charged with at least three charges, and the loss amount surpassed the $1000 threshold, it was changed to a felony case.
> That's good news, however it is now going to be dragged out for a while.
> ...




JD - this sounds like pretty good new - sounds like for a start this guy is going to get in more troub;e than he bargained for and it sounds like you might also have a better chance of fixing and replacing what he destroyed. Well done. Glad to hear it. Keep us updated if you can.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 29, 2013)

*Court day is here, again*

I'm heading to court today for this, now Grand Jury case. 
Got a call from the DA yesterday and he said it's a good chance the jerk will plead guilty. Sentencing hearing will be a month from now if this is in fact what happens today. If he pleads not guilty then it goes to trial.

Turns out the guy is homeless and sadly, probably hasn't had it so good getting a bed and 3 meals a day. I'm sure the jail experience hasn't been much fun for him though. It's sad it has to come to this for just some old bikes. 
If in fact he pleads guilty to the Felony charges, he will be ordered to pay restitution, I hope. But, if homeless and jobless I'm not sure how that will work.
I was also warned that he would probably not spend anymore time in jail. However, placed on probation with the order to pay restitution. I would assume if he fails to make the payments then that would be a probation infraction and penalties to be assessed.
The DA indicated that because he is a flight risk and not one that had a residence, he will request continued jail time of about 1 1/2 years.

Update to follow....thinking of wearing my CABE T-shirt to court...hell, I'm not there to impress with a suit and tie....I'm just and old crusty bike collector.

Oh, and the Yellow Columbia has been given to a local guy to repaint (rattlecanned), traded a couple of bikes to him for the service. Should get it back before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 29, 2013)

Good luck with your case JD but here's a word of advice. Wear something more appropriate to court other than a t-shirt. It doesn't have to be a suit and tie but it should not be a t-shirt. As far as feeling sorry for the thief? Don't waste your time..he had a choice and he chose to steal from you and vandalize your property. That doesn't deserve one ounce of sympathy.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks Celeste, the wife says I need to look respectful to the court. So a button down shirt is the planned attire. Maybe a nice fish pattern shirt, another one of my passions.
As for the sympathy, I feel angry still. 
But, it's been a while since the incident and I've calmed down a bit. Hey, I got most of my stuff back. Many don't ever see their stuff again.  But, Defacing ones possessions needs punishment of some kind, and time spent in jail awaiting the trial just doesn't seem to be enough. Being Vindictive is not my personality, well, it never used to be....


----------



## babyjesus (Aug 29, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Thanks Celeste, the wife says I need to look respectful to the court. So a button down shirt is the planned attire. Maybe a nice fish pattern shirt, another one of my passions.
> As for the sympathy, I feel angry still.
> But, it's been a while since the incident and I've calmed down a bit. Hey, I got most of my stuff back. Many don't ever see their stuff again.  But, Defacing ones possessions needs punishment of some kind, and time spent in jail awaiting the trial just doesn't seem to be enough. Being Vindictive is not my personality, well, it never used to be....




Sad though his situation might be (and it certainly would be *if* he genuinely was stuck and unable to find a job and honestly trying to get out of the situation) what he did to you was beyond absurdly vindictive.  Maybe next time he won't do it.  Is'nt that the point of this exercise?  Let's hope it works. 

I would still be angry. A guy who is that destructive and mean is not helping himself get out of his situation either. If it hadn't been you it would have been somebody else I would assume. 

Great news about the Columbia getting a repaint.

With the case I mainly hope that you get your compensation since that's important. He destroyed you possessions and they weren't even particularly replaceable either being vintage etc so the least you should get is compensation so you can get your bikes fixed up back to how they were. 

Your wife is absolutely right about wearing tidy clothes at court - they need to see you respect them and their system and that's a basic part of it.

Good luck with everything JD.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 29, 2013)

Update...he plead guilty and I left. But, there will be a sentencing hearing in a couple of months.
Likely ( and I don't know yet  )will get probation and ordered to pay some type of restitution. The DA said he will ouch for more jail time. I doubt he'll get that though. 
Waiting on a phone call explaining what's expected and next.

And I did wear a button down shirt.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2013)

I realize he was ruining your property regardless, but maybe as a "disguise" for the yellow bike and not right-out defacing? If he was indeed homeless, he may have stole the paint too.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 29, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Update...he plead guilty and I left. But, there will be a sentencing hearing in a couple of months.
> Likely ( and I don't know yet  )will get probation and ordered to pay some type of restitution. The DA said he will ouch for more jail time. I doubt he'll get that though.
> Waiting on a phone call explaining what's expected and next.
> 
> ...




Restitution is a big joke,If as you said he is a homeless person  were do you think he is going to get the money.Sorry to say jd but i dont think you will ever see any money even if it is court ordered.


----------



## michaelk (Aug 29, 2013)

In Oregon if they are sentenced community service,restitution can come from their hours served.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 29, 2013)

michaelk said:


> In Oregon if they are sentenced community service,restitution can come from their hours served.




Your saying they get paid to do community service.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2013)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Your saying they get paid to do community service.




...yea, it gets paid by us taxpayers.....


----------



## michaelk (Aug 30, 2013)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Your saying they get paid to do community service.




Not them, but the victim can receive compensation for their financial loses from the perp doing community service.One more way to make them pay for thier stupidity.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Aug 30, 2013)

But THEY are not the one paying. The tax payers are. In Tennessee, community service is just that. No one gets any money from it. If restitution isn't paid, they go to jail for violating a court order.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 30, 2013)

I doubt I will ever see a some but, the satisfaction knowing he is being punished for his actions is good enough for me. Like O said earlier, many hobbies here and throughout the bike collecting community have had their prize bike stolen and never seen again. Probably parted out and sold on eBay...who knows.
I got my stuff back.

Update....the DA sent me an email last night and said the perp is still in jail and also being held because of charges pending from nearby municipalities. Sentencing for my case is not till October.

At least I can leave my shop unlocked for a few months.....nah!!!!!



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Aug 30, 2013)

All the while he gets room, board, clothing, and medical care st the tax payers expense. More states should institute chain gangs.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Finally getting the bike repainted*

So I decided I've waited long enough to get the old girl repainted and back on the road.

I met a guy on the boardwalk here in Va. Beach during the 4th of July fireworks festivities. I let this guy "Rick" do a test repaint on one of my other frames  (Sabre Flyer...being put back together as we speak) and I was pleased. All he wanted was supply costs. I ended up giving him some cash and my 24" Colson Rover. 
So then the decision was made to let him take the wife's Columbia. I had another rougher shaped 55 Columbia with the correct patterns for him to match on the Yellow repaint. As payment I gave him the rough 55 Columbia. 
Keep in mind all paint processes on this resto is a rattlecanned paint job.

So the primer has been applied

Frame is being masked for the white ....frame will be yellow






one of the wheels primed





And now white...should pop well with the yellow frame and fenders





Now here is some yellow....the wife picked the color...Krylon I believe 





The rack will be yellow base with white trim





and the white





traded another new find yesterday for these tires.




Then bought this Delta (not marked as a Rocket Ray....weird) but it was marked Delta electric....awesome yellow


----------



## partsguy (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm from Kentucky originally and last time I was down there was around the Bowling Green area. They still kind of have "chain gangs" just without the chain. I saw a bunch of prisoners working on the side of the road. Cleaning up trash, clearing debris, pruning trees and mowing lawns. God Bless the South!


----------



## partsguy (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh and did my estimates help on the '64 Silver King?


----------



## babyjesus (Sep 7, 2013)

jd56 said:


> So I decided I've waited long enough to get the old girl repainted and back on the road.
> 
> I met a guy on the boardwalk here in Va. Beach during the 4th of July fireworks festivities. I let this guy "Rick" do a test repaint on one of my other frames  (Sabre Flyer...being put back together as we speak) and I was pleased. All he wanted was supply costs. I ended up giving him some cash and my 24" Colson Rover.
> So then the decision was made to let him take the wife's Columbia. I had another rougher shaped 55 Columbia with the correct patterns for him to match on the Yellow repaint. As payment I gave him the rough 55 Columbia.
> Keep in mind all paint processes on this resto is a rattlecanned paint job.




Looking great JD.  I'm sure she'll be back to her former glory, if not better even, by the time it's all done.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes the estimates helped, in fact without them from you, Marc and Wayne the perp would have been released and not sent to the grand jury.
I thank you and everyone that helped very much. The estimates were so compelling the first judge had no choice but to move for a federal case.

I just can't wait to get it back on the road and seeing my wife smile about it. Ken sent me some decals for the bike and can't wait to get them installed.
The bike is going to be a head turner for sure. And better than it was before the mishap. Just wish I could get the guy to pay for it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey Stephen, I still need a Monark tank emblem for the Silver King.






Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## partsguy (Sep 8, 2013)

You just missed a Huffman-built Monark tank on eBay, it would have been a great parts donor. I was going to bid but forgot about it:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Monark-Bicy...JywqV9BP826kEda7A6Qpg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Just keep prowling eBay man! You'll find a donor tank.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 3, 2013)

*Wow...a nice Columbia badge*

I wanted to update everyone on the repaint and rebuild progress on the yellow Columbia. It is in it's final paint curing stage and from what I have seen from the pictures the guy sent me on the parts, it is going to be amazing.

But, I wanted to send a special thanks to Martha for her offering of a NOS Viking badge that she sent me. I met Martha at the Richmond show this summer and we only spoke for a few minutes but, her passion of the collecting hobby was one to pattern our passion from.
She truly knows her stuff.
I asked Mr. Columbia about the authenticity of the badge for the bike I have and he said it was used on the era bike that I have. Thanks Mr. Ken for the feedback.

Thanks so much Martha for the gift and it will replace the standard badge that was damaged during the theft of the bike.







The sentencing date is coming up and we'll see what happens next to the perp.


----------



## babyjesus (Oct 3, 2013)

jd56 said:


> I wanted to update everyone on the repaint and rebuild progress on the yellow Columbia. It is in it's final paint curing stage and from what I have seen from the pictures the guy sent me on the parts, it is going to be amazing.
> 
> But, I wanted to send a special thanks to Martha for her offering of a NOS Viking badge that she sent me. I met Martha at the Richmond show this summer and we only spoke for a few minutes but, her passion of the collecting hobby was one to pattern our passion from.
> She truly knows her stuff.
> ...




Cool looking badge JD - love the design.

Thanks for the update - let us know how the sentencing goes.

Can't wait to see the Columbia back to it's former glory.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 3, 2013)

classicfan1 said:


> You just missed a Huffman-built Monark tank on eBay, it would have been a great parts donor. I was going to bid but forgot about it:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Monark-Bicy...eryone will know. I don't expect much though.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 29, 2013)

*Update....*

BWell no news update on the sentencing this month on this case but, I don't expect much....but, I did get a visitor this evening.
The painter friend I met this summer and after he agreed to repaint the bike he delivered all the parts. This is mine and the wife's first look at the painted parts.
I have some work to do and the better half has already said we are going bike riding this weekend at the ocean front. Even though I asked him to reclear the tank and the chainguard for me. So probably won't have it all back together without these items by her hopeful moment to show it off. 

Anywho here is the beautiful marigold yellow she picked out. I it does look great. I hoped to have the new Viking Badge that Martha sent me, to install but he reinstalled the damaged one....but, it will be changed out soon enough Martha, I promise.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 29, 2013)

Gonna look sweet JD.  I believe that Viking badge is really going to match well.  Glad it's coming back together for you.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks gary, I need to get that beat up badge off there. The Viking should look great. Hope the holes line up.
Hey, I wonder if I can get the wife out there with me to start putting this back together with me, or better yet, I just watch her do it. We all have to start in the hobby green, right?


----------



## Sox-n-Bix (Oct 29, 2013)

She's looking really nice, John.
Here's to breeze in your faces.
M


----------



## jd56 (Nov 7, 2013)

I forgot to post the newest updated pictures here...not hat I haven't posted them everywhere else already....I'm just so happy it's back and looking better than before....the wife is too
Oh, and I was contacted by the DA on the case yesterday that the sentencing hearing is tomorrow and I will probably have to testify as an expert in restoration costs....this ought to be fun to get the chance to speak about my experience with part searches, getting values of same, and the hard work put into getting a bike as close to original as possible. Of course the Columbia is a far cry from original.

So I did get all the parts back from the painter and re-assembled the bike and then found the owner of the bike to pose with it...the tank and chainguard was sent back to the painter to reshoot after removing the excessive orange peel and add a few more coats of clearcoat. There some dull clearcoat throughout and way too much orange peel but, she never looked so good.....and the wife loves it!!










And the Viking badge, member Martha sent me for the rechristening. still needs to be adhered to the tube. the bottom mounting hole is damaged and an issue but the badge looks great on the yellow / white creation.


----------



## babyjesus (Nov 7, 2013)

jd56 said:


> I forgot to post the newest updated pictures here...not hat I haven't posted them everywhere else already....I'm just so happy it's back and looking better than before....the wife is too
> Oh, and I was contacted by the DA on the case yesterday that the sentencing hearing is tomorrow and I will probably have to testify as an expert in restoration costs....this ought to be fun to get the chance to speak about my experience with part searches, getting values of same, and the hard work put into getting a bike as close to original as possible. Of course the Columbia is a far cry from original.
> 
> So I did get all the parts back from the painter and re-assembled the bike and then found the owner of the bike to pose with it...the tank and chainguard was sent back to the painter to reshoot after removing the excessive orange peel and add a few more coats of clearcoat. There some dull clearcoat throughout and way too much orange peel but, she never looked so good.....and the wife loves it!!
> ...




Wow JD - the Columbia looks really great.  Back to it's former glory I would say.  

I hope things work out in court.  They can also research and find out for themselves just how tricky and sometimes expensive it is to fix up a bike like that.  There must be some obvious way to make them realize that.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Marc. Hope it works out too.
Took your advice and got the painter to write me up something for the court hearing tomorrow. I never even thought I would be questioned with all the estimates from everybody but that's what defense lawyers do what they do. Question the validity of the paperwork evidence.
Spoke to the DA today and he had already reached out to a few of my helpers on this case.
Putting a dollar amount on restoration is so open ended and all based on who does the work. I mean, look what the TV show "Ricks Restoration" in Vegas charges on some of his jobs.

Thanks again to those members that helped me with the gathering of the estimates.

Followup to follow after court tomorrow.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Sentencing....finally*

Had the sentencing hearing yesterday.
The guy had plead guilty to all 3 felony charges a couple of months ago. 
I was asked to testify again to the court regarding the damages to the 4 bikes involved. 

With estimates in hand and updated photos of the 55 Columbia restorations, and paid receipts of parts and repaint work to date. It was made clear that replacement costs would vary and most likely increase with time due to the rarity of some acquisition of parts needed to return to the before condition. 
This I'm a little confused as to how they determine the amount owed in restitution.
The judge asked what amount I felt was the total in losses. 
With the additional Fishing rod combos, tackle and tools stolen that were not returned, only added to the total. 
Approximately $4000 was the figure I requested and was accepted by the judge....I think.

After my testimony the judge felt that the request for supervised probation was not enough. 
*He sentenced the guy to 1 year in jail (with 6 months served) and 10 years of supervised probation*. 
*Restitution to be paid in the value of $4000....I think*.

However, he stipulated that the probation officer would contact me with a more accurate total, and the process of payments.
Of course the perp would need to make the prearranged payments (whatever that will be) and if he wavers or is delinquent, the judge made it clear it would be a violation of his probation and jail time would be mandated.

Too much legal mumbo-jumbo for me to understand the process. 

The guy of course apologized to the court but, never once did he look at me, so as far as I'm concerned no apology was directed to me or my family.

I left the courtroom somewhat relieved but, still confused.
The probation officer is to contact me within the next 2 months and then we'll see what happens.

Again, thank you to all who have helped me in this case and for all the concerns from the Cabe, RRB and Schwinnbikeforum members.
Time to move forward. Adding still more security lights to the shop and yes, I lock all sheds and buildings now.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 9, 2013)

Well I'd say things are looking up for you! Good luck on your lights!


----------



## bike (Nov 9, 2013)

*Wonderful how*

the wheels of justice turn.... ?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 11, 2013)

That is just KEEN, JD. A lotta love in that bike.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Almost done with the rebuild*

I got the tank and chainguard back this week. Still have excessive orange peel and now some visible grind marks on the top of the tank....but, we will address the repaint this spring.
Still need the decals applied and probably will wait for this as well till the spring.

But, she is a far cry from what was wrongfully done to her.


----------



## babyjesus (Nov 13, 2013)

jd56 said:


> I got the tank and chainguard back this week. Still have excessive orange peel and now some visible grind marks on the top of the tank....but, we will address the repaint this spring.
> Still need the decals applied and probably will wait for this as well till the spring.
> 
> But, she is a far cry from what was wrongfully done to her.




Wow JD - she looks wonderful - really nice.  Back to what it should look like and I hope you get this covered financially.

I gotta tell you it's a welcome relief to see these pics.  If that happened to me I'd be in shock.  What a horrid thing to happen.  It's a pleasure to see the Columbia back to her former glory.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 13, 2013)

Marc thanks....and she does look good. I can't seem to stop posting pictures of her.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krateman (Feb 23, 2014)

JD,  so sorry to hear about your troubles with the neighborhood poophead. I would've put the one who did it, in the hospital. It just amazes me how much people in our society feel entitled nowadays. I can't get into a state of mind where I can go ruin, steal and generally mess up someones stuff. It doesn't belong to me, so I am not entitled to it, PERIOD! I hate thieves as much as I do liars. Have you thought of suing? I would at least press charges. Put an alarm on that building AND your house. I certainly will on my future furniture/bike building shop. It will get motion-activated cameras to record the dogpiles who may come in to steal and an alarm, too! Good luck and we'll talk later.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 23, 2014)

*very well said....*



krateman said:


> JD,  so sorry to hear about your troubles with the neighborhood poophead. I would've put the one who did it, in the hospital. It just amazes me how much people in our society feel entitled nowadays. I can't get into a state of mind where I can go ruin, steal and generally mess up someones stuff. It doesn't belong to me, so I am not entitled to it, PERIOD! I have thieves as much as I do liars. Have you thought of suing? I would at least press charges. Put an alarm on that building AND your house. I certainly will on my future furniture/bike building shop. It will get motion-activated cameras to record the dogpiles who may come in to steal and an alarm, too! Good luck and we'll talk later.




now that you are able to move on,that yellow columbia looks spectacular john.just remember this,that thieving sob has been sturring up the bad karma pot.he will get whats comin to him!rob.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 23, 2014)

Ironically enough, and not sure why, but, I haven't heard a thing form anyone in the court system or his PO about his order to pay restitution. But, we have moved on.
And thanks Rob and everyone else, the Columbia does look good now. Not a perfect rattlecanned paint job but, an amazing transformation. And the  wife loves it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DJ Bill (Feb 23, 2014)

I have a $3500 restitution order against one theif.....last year I got all of $12. from him. Whoopie doo. MIght as well just shoot the thieves, at least that way they stop. (No, not seriously but darn, I am sick of them for sure. Scrapped a bunch of good stuff just so I got the money instead of the theives.. So far have lost close to $10,000 in thievery....time to buy some ammo.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 23, 2014)

Bill, I don't expect much if anything at all. But there is always hope. I figured someone would have contacted me by now, looks like I will have to followup....but, no High Expectations on my end.
Not buying ammo though. Did buy a nice BB gun not too long ago though..... lol
It is what it is, just glad he spending some time behind bars thinking about his actions...don't know how long though.  It really doesn't matter, I guess. I was fortunate to get all my stuff back at least.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rocknrolla (Feb 25, 2014)

Rrrrr I got my bike stolen yesterday too. I hope the thief burns in hell, that bike was really of value to me. 
I already called the police and have the report on hand. Going to call my bicycle insurance company now, but even if they process my claim and I get the money, I would still rather have my precious bike back.
Does anyone know which sites should I start looking for my bike at except for craigslist and ebay?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 25, 2014)

rocknrolla said:


> Rrrrr I got my bike stolen yesterday too. I hope the thief burns in hell, that bike was really of value to me.
> I already called the police and have the report on hand. Going to call my bicycle insurance company now, but even if they process my claim and I get the money, I would still rather have my precious bike back.
> Does anyone know which sites should I start looking for my bike at except for craigslist and ebay?




What kind of bike and where are you? A stolen bike just showed up on this site last week and was repatriated with it's owner. V/r Shawn


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 25, 2014)

Check all flea markets in a twenty mile radius.The crook can sell it for cash and leave no paper trail.Good Luck


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 25, 2014)

I sold a bike on ebay and the buyer contacted me wanting to know if I had written down the serial number because the bike was stolen. He didn't have it but a couple months. Wasn't a valuable bike but it was a nice one none the less. It was a yellow 1979 Schwinn Sportabout with a silver edge detail around the seat. I believe it went to Texas.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 24, 2015)

Update....

This jerk plead guilty 2 years ago. After testifying what the damages were and submitted estimates to the judge I was under the impression the restitution for over $4K was documented and would be ordered as the restitution amount to be paid. 
I never went to the sentencing hearing as I was told someone with the court would contact me with that info. District Attorney,  probation officer or someone was to keep me informed and the procedure to get reimbursement was to be established. 
Never heard a word from anyone. 
I heard a couple months ago the perp was running the streets again and seen in my neighborhood. ....what! 
I was pissed to find this out. What the hell is he doing running the streets again. And in my neighborhood, no less?
 So, countless calls to the Court system that went unanswered and when it was finally answered, I found out he has a hearing tomorrow, regarding a probation violation. Fines weren't pad and the city wants their money.....we'll so do I!
Heading to court tomorrow to plead my case and resolve the restitution that is owed....whatever that amount may be.
Hey, I don't expect a dime from this jerk, but he owes me and as a victim I should be heard.....right?


It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 24, 2015)

Yes, be heard! Damn right.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 24, 2015)

He should have his working wages garnished until you're paid in full.

130 years ago thieves, rapists, murderers, kid nappers, and vandals were all handled the same way I feel the same should be true today.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 24, 2015)

What Ivo said!


----------



## robertc (Sep 24, 2015)

JD,
You know I deal with pieces of garbage all of the time. Sometimes I see justice but most of the time it's a smack on the wrist and out the door they go. I still loose sleep after working a church arson a few years ago, making an arrest and watching the little "A" hole walk out of court with community service after burning a 1.5 million dollar church to the ground. Regardless of the money loss, a thief is a thief no matter how they take it away from you. Your bikes are your pride and joy, your property and not his. Make sure the judge knows that through your testimony. Good luck today and don't hold back. 


Robert


----------



## vincev (Sep 24, 2015)

I had by home broken into 20 years ago .I went like a good person and let the legal system do its thing.I got NOTHING! The one clown actually delivered a pizza to my house a year later. It ended up ok though.The one guy met with an accident and was paralized and in a wheel chair for the rest of his life.The other kid left Dodge.lol


----------



## Iverider (Sep 24, 2015)

vincev said:


> I had by home broken into 20 years ago .I went like a good person and let the legal system do its thing.I got NOTHING! The one clown actually delivered a pizza to my house a year later. It ended up ok though.The one guy met with an accident and was paralized and in a wheel chair for the rest of his life.The other kid left Dodge.lol




YOU can't fix stupid, but sometimes stupid fixes itself.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 24, 2015)

Go get em john. There's a place in hell for douchebags like that.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 24, 2015)

Go git 'em!!

[video=youtube;NQWLkVI4lls]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQWLkVI4lls[/video]


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 24, 2015)

Maybe he was in your neighborhood because he wanted to personally apologize for his actions and see if he could somehow make it up to you?  Yeah probably not...


----------



## vincev (Sep 24, 2015)

Make him work it off by lacing wheels


----------



## jd56 (Sep 25, 2015)

Just got done with this hearing...I suspect and expect we will be back to do this again over a violation of his order.

The total restitution was reduced by $1000,  being the compassionate person I am 
(whatever...I just want him to be accountable and reducing the amount might make him more motivated). 

He is out of jail....didn't know that.
Living in another city...thank goodness.
Working for a temp agency doing whatever at minimum wage...hmmmm

Judge ordered restitution to be paid monthly at $50  per month then increased to $100 a month in February 2016.
Not sure if he is on supervised probation but,  I hope so.

Crazy thing is I was sitting right next to the guy in the courtroom and didnt even know it.

He's not a real scholar but, seemed remorseful in front of the judge but, when looking at jail time everyone would look and sound remorseful. 
We'll see how this pans out. I'm guessing I'll be back in court again over this. I can't see how he can fulfill the task at hand.
I did talk to him and his PO after the hearing. Didn't forgive but, advised him he must be held accountable. 
He did say something that shocked me....
"I'm sorry but, more because,  I got caught".

WHAT?  Seriously? 


Thanks to all that helped with the estimates I needed from the ones in the know of this expensive hobby. I couldn't have done it without your help.
And to those with the words of encouragement and hope.

Wow...37 months of payments...sure hope I live that long to see the end of this nightmare...[emoji6] 

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------

